# New Southern Spotted Velvet Geckos



## snakes123 (Feb 14, 2012)

On Sunday at the expo I got there as early as i could (ended up in the line waiting for it to open), intending to only get a hypo/red female levis. And if not i would seek it out elsewere. But as you all know, you can be very tempted at expos, and eventually i was offered a very good deal.

I got 1 male and 3 female Southern Spotted (??Velvet??) Geckos. I will post the enclosures and see if you can remember the stand.

They were all set up ready to go, they are amazingly set up in my oppinion, and 2 of them look particularly spectacular...Talking about the enclosures at the moment.

1 Year old Male













2 year old proven breeder female.






The 2 above geckos enclosures.






3 year old proven breeder female.











Her Enclosure






1.5 year never bred female.






Her enclosure






Both of their enclosures






They are amazing geckos. I was only going to focus specifically on levis levis, but im glad i got these on the side. And anyone who also owns them can you PM me please.

So everyone let me know what you think, and also if you remember seeing them 

Thanks and enjoy


----------



## Sean51 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking good Ben I wish I wasn't on such a mission to find asper or an adult female wheeleri an had a good look around the expo LOL


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sean51 said:


> Looking good Ben I wish I wasn't on such a mission to find asper or an adult female wheeleri an had a good look around the expo LOL




Well i made that mistake last year. This year i went in and did the same looking fot the hypo female, but then remembered to actually have a good look. And just talked to the guy about them and bam ended up with them. haha


----------



## JasonL (Feb 14, 2012)

They are great geckos, no need to worry about proven breeder as they dont stop laying eggs and they are one of the easiest Velvet to breed, just make sure that their day hide area is heated during the day and no heat at night, this will improve your hatch rate.


----------



## Sean51 (Feb 14, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Well i made that mistake last year. This year i went in and did the same looking fot the hypo female, but then remembered to actually have a good look. And just talked to the guy about them and bam ended up with them. haha



Yea next expo I am going to have a good look around lol


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 14, 2012)

wow they look so different to the wild velvets here. Have you been bitten yet? nothing beats a velvet tag!


----------



## killimike (Feb 14, 2012)

That looks great Ben! I have not kept Oedura, but those guys look fascinating.

I remember the stand I think... were they with the rhombifer and ring tails? What made you choose the tryoni over the rhombifer?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 14, 2012)

Velvet Tag??? there at least has to be blood or even broken skin to call it a "tag" lol


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 14, 2012)

killimike said:


> That looks great Ben! I have not kept Oedura, but those guys look fascinating.
> 
> I remember the stand I think... were they with the rhombifer and ring tails? What made you choose the tryoni over the rhombifer?



Thanks! They were actually on the table in the row furthest from the entrance, two people wearing reptile one shirts.


----------



## killimike (Feb 14, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Thanks! They were actually on the table in the row furthest from the entrance, two people wearing reptile one shirts.



That's the same row definitely... were these two asians or anglos? 

Never mind, I've seen where they came from in pics... that was the last table I came to, by that time those people were almost entirely sold out! You musta gotten in fast


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah the asian people. Their name on here is dragon-nut.

I got in just after it opened, then got these guys only abot half an hour after that.


What does every one else think??


----------



## geckodan (Feb 15, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> wow they look so different to the wild velvets here. Have you been bitten yet? nothing beats a velvet tag!



There is at least 5 subpopulations of Southern velvets -the Nanango ones are closest in appearance to the central highlands clade whereas the ones in the pic are most likely SE Qld/NSW clade (1 and 2) and Southern highlands clade (3rd one). They are currently being worked on and some may be reclassified as distinct species


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 15, 2012)

JasonL said:


> Velvet Tag??? there at least has to be blood or even broken skin to call it a "tag" lol



Oh yeah! that's what makes it fun! They are the only wild gecko's I enjoy catching! I couldn't believe it the first time! couldn't stop laughing



geckodan said:


> There is at least 5 subpopulations of Southern velvets -the Nanango ones are closest in appearance to the central highlands clade whereas the ones in the pic are most likely SE Qld/NSW clade (1 and 2) and Southern highlands clade (3rd one). They are currently being worked on and some may be reclassified as distinct species



Cool! Very similar in colours but the pattern on the back differs. My wild ones have more spots. They are very beautiful


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow Theyre great. I want some when they breed, there colours would realy be awesome. I have three already and they look nothing like yours are they hypo?


This is my male, not as bright as yours  lol


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 15, 2012)

geckodan said:


> There is at least 5 subpopulations of Southern velvets -the Nanango ones are closest in appearance to the central highlands clade whereas the ones in the pic are most likely SE Qld/NSW clade (1 and 2) and Southern highlands clade (3rd one). They are currently being worked on and some may be reclassified as distinct species




Wow thanks for that, bit confusing but i got it.



Jimbobulan said:


> Wow Theyre great. I want some when they breed, there colours would realy be awesome. I have three already and they look nothing like yours are they hypo?
> 
> This is my male, not as bright as yours  lol



Ill let you know when they have hatchies if you really want? Im not sure if its hypo, so maybe someone could tell?

And your pics didnt work, but id love to see them.


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 15, 2012)

Jimbobulan your little man looks like the wild ones here


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 16, 2012)

What does everyone else think


----------

